# A call to all GTA Sulawesi Shrimp Owners...



## LTPGuy (Aug 8, 2012)

Am I alone in this journey?

I am currently housing three species of Sulawesi Shrimps in a 7G tank.

Last checked, I have 5 Caridina Striata, and I see at least 1 female who is berried for about a week now.

I have four juvenile Caridina Dennerli which is the most beautiful of the 3 species in my tanks. Much thanks to BidDaddyO for supplying them!

The ultra sensitive and ultra shy woltereckae, I have two adults and one baby. All survivors from a batch of 6 adults, of which one was berried. I am not an experience keeper, but I believe I have two male.

I am wondering if there is anyone else who is raising woltereckae?

I am also looking to get my hands on some _Caridina spinata!! Impossible?!

_It would be nice to share information with other Sulwesi keeper here.


----------

